
Classified ads for raising capital - matstc
http://www.raisecapital.com/home.php
======
thorax
Anyone use this and/or know anything about it? Anyone create an account?

Seems like a good idea, but feels like it might be a bit weird using this sort
of site. How do they qualify the investors such that capital seekers don't run
into problems with SEC regulations for acting more like a public company by
posting things on a semi-public site?

~~~
gscott
I tried an ad once (ok maybe twice!) and it was useless. What has worked for
me to raise money is through networking. Find someone or a company that is
aligned with your interest but is not-technical and sell them on your idea. I
have done that before with success. Essentially they partner with you
providing you the resources you need to make your product and they benefit in
a real way when it starts to produce an income.

